# Spousal Sponsorship - payment of fees?



## pfilby (Apr 16, 2009)

Please help someone! We have filled in all the many forms for spousal sponsorship - my husband and son are Canadian, but I need sponsorship. I have tried to pay the fees on-line...but.... Mastercard have processed my fees TWICE, but the CIC website has STILL not spat out a receipt, and I will have to sort this payment/non receipt with them later. I now want to send a bank draft or money order, but all the website says is to pay 'Receiver General for Canada' - my bank says they can't do that without a BIC or Swift Code, but I can't find out where these may be! I have tried the website till I am blue in the face, I have tried the Canadian Embassy in Paris (I am presently in France) and the CIC and Embassy in Paris refer me to each other, without giving ANY information. I just want to pay the fees. I don't know how to proceed and am feeling MOST frustated. I would greatly welcome any advice?


----------

